# Wage concerns



## Garvo (Feb 28, 2015)

Just a quick question I've been roofing for 8 years know working for the same company I'm nvq 1 & 2 qualified and I have certificates for lead welding and bossing and competent in both and aged 24 and just wondering what sort of wages other people in similar situations as me are earning each week as I feel I'm being under paid any info or advice is much appreciated. Thanks in advance p.s I work in the uk


----------



## hotrodo351 (Mar 18, 2012)

depends on the gong rate where you live. if you feel underpaid then go elsewhere.


----------



## Hardt Roofing (Feb 7, 2015)

Yea the same here I always feel underpaid even if I'm over-paid. 
A wise man once told me to never hire someone who has made better money than you are willing to pay. You would be wasting your time, so with that said are you making more money than you ever had or have you made better money. What others make seems unimportant. Good Luck.
David  
www.hardtroofing.com


----------



## RoofPro (Oct 29, 2008)

Your only underpaid if you can find someone willing to pay more (unless your on a prevailing wage project - then if your underpaid your employer is a criminal and should be treated as such. )


----------

